
Show HN: AnyStatus open source plugins library - alonam
An open source plugins library for AnyStatus extension for Visual Studio and Desktop Application.<p>The plugins library contains all monitors including Jenkins, TFS, VSTS, AppVeyor, TeamCity, Network, Services, Metrics, Dynamic Source Code, Database and more.<p>For more information about AnyStatus visit <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.anystat.us" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.anystat.us</a><p>I look forward to receive your feedback, contributions and pull-requests.<p>Happy Coding!
======
amirkatz
Nice work !

